# Ladies, I need help with my clothes...



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok, I'm 44 and I still dress way too young for my age. I'm not running around looking like a teenager, but a friend of mine says I still look like I'm in university...ouch. I look young for my age, so I can't dress too old obviously, but what styles would look good on women who want to be trendy, sexy, but not over the top too young??? I'm a jeans girl, t-shirt, running shoes, or casual shoes usually. I'd like to start wearing dresses, but the thought scares me.

Help....some pics would help as well.

thanks


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

x


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Dresses are awesome, and the easiest thing to just slip on and go.

Here are some simple ones from Nordstrom, but you can find dresses everywhere. Look at the shapes first, and figure out if those would look good on your figure. Then work on colors that you like.

Nic + Zoe 'Abstract Rose' Print Dress (Petite) | Nordstrom

Adrianna Papell Knot Front Draped Jersey Dress | Nordstrom

Suzi Chin for Maggy Boutique Ruched Faux Wrap Dress | Nordstrom

Lauren by Ralph Lauren V-Neck Paisley Jersey Dress | Nordstrom

Lauren by Ralph Lauren Eyelet Sheath Dress | Nordstrom

All of them can be dressed up or down with shoes, belts, and other accessories. You can add a simple cotton sweater over them.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

I think a person's wardrobe should fit their body type & lifestyle more than their age. That does not mean a fit woman in her 40's needs to be wearing mid-riffs but she doesn't have to wear conservative / uptight collections either.

What is your body type/size? Hair Style? Activities/Hobbies?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

working_together said:


> Ok, I'm 44 and I still dress way too young for my age. I'm not running around looking like a teenager, but a friend of mine says I still look like I'm in university...ouch. I look young for my age, so I can't dress too old obviously, but what styles would look good on women who want to be trendy, sexy, but not over the top too young??? I'm a jeans girl, t-shirt, running shoes, or casual shoes usually. I'd like to start wearing dresses, but the thought scares me.
> 
> Help....some pics would help as well.
> 
> thanks


For work I have business suits and professional attire. When I'm not at work, my clothes are pretty casual. I'm more of a jeans and t-shirt girl too. What's wrong with jeans and a t-shirt? That's a classic look. As long as the jeans aren't ripped and the shirt isn't inappropriate, I think a woman in her 60s or 70s could have that look. I don't think a woman in her 40s has to give up that look. Jeans though don't belong at certain events and settings. 

Are you wearing midriff bearing tshirts? Are the shirts too clingy/fitted? Are you wearing shirts with slogans like "For my next trick, I have a condom and I'm looking for a volunteer." :rofl:

How does your friend dress? I'm curious.

I like the looks on this Banana Republic web page.
http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/category.do?cid=5200


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

LaxUF said:


> I think a person's wardrobe should fit their body type & lifestyle more than their age. That does not mean a fit woman in her 40's needs to be wearing mid-riffs but she doesn't have to wear conservative / uptight collections either.
> 
> What is your body type/size? Hair Style? Activities/Hobbies?


I was just going to put this down.

Ok, so I am 5'3, 118 pounds, I'm not curvy, more of the boyish figure, don't have big hips or butt (boy i wish I did) lol. I have long blond hair, Jennifer Anniston style I guess. Sheesh, I feel like I'm on a dating site....

I'm not super active, but busy with two small kids.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> For work I have business suits and professional attire. When I'm not at work, my clothes are pretty casual. I'm more of a jeans and t-shirt girl too. What's wrong with jeans and a t-shirt? That's a classic look. As long as the jeans aren't ripped and the shirt isn't inappropriate, I think a woman in her 60s or 70s could have that look. I don't think a woman in her 40s has to give up that look. Jeans though don't belong at certain events and settings.
> 
> Are you wearing midriff bearing tshirts? Are the shirts too clingy/fitted? Are you wearing shirts with slogans like "For my next trick, I have a condom and I'm looking for a volunteer." :rofl:
> 
> ...


What friend???

No, I don't dress inapprorpriately at all, not tight shirts, but not loose either, jeans aren't too tight either etc. And no slogans, pretty plain actually. I guess I just want to dress more feminine, and the fact that I'm starting a new job next week, I want to look professional, but not too much.

I really like the photos of tops from Banana Rep. wow, I should find out where there is a store near here, they were nice.

thanks


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

working_together said:


> I was just going to put this down.
> 
> Ok, so I am 5'3, 118 pounds, I'm not curvy, more of the boyish figure, don't have big hips or butt (boy i wish I did) lol. I have long blond hair, Jennifer Anniston style I guess. Sheesh, I feel like I'm on a dating site....
> 
> I'm not super active, but busy with two small kids.


Hahaha! :smthumbup: 

I'm a jeans/t-shirt girl too but love to rock a cute summer dress. Check out Victoria's Secret - they have maxi dresses that will meet your casual needs & add a bit of style for those of us that are not too old & not too young. 

Also look for cropped pants; adorable with a plain white t-shirt & wedge sandels... next best thing to jeans.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

If you are shopping for work attire it depends on the job & office atmosphere. Banana Republic & Ann Taylor Loft are good choices. You can order on-line & usually return for free if they don't fit.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Nora... love those dresses you posted up!! Gives me some ideas... been considering wearing some dresses myself but currently just wearing sweats and oversized t shirts.. lol.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Love the outfits coffee put up too.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Nora... love those dresses you posted up!! Gives me some ideas... been considering wearing some dresses myself but currently just wearing sweats and oversized t shirts.. lol.


An oversized t-shirt is not very different from a cotton or stretchy cotton dress...the dress is just a little longer


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

norajane said:


> Dresses are awesome, and the easiest thing to just slip on and go.
> 
> Here are some simple ones from Nordstrom, but you can find dresses everywhere. Look at the shapes first, and figure out if those would look good on your figure. Then work on colors that you like.
> 
> ...


Some great ideas there.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

slabs of meat



oh wait, that was Hope's thread


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree... but i currently feel like this.... http://static.tumblr.com/nr2gxsx/ATalzv2au/gaia1.jpg and.... again imo i look like this...... http://images.wikia.com/villains/images/e/e3/Gaia_GoW.jpg (something troll or ogreish like imo... lol)


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

i agree with working that is.... no idea what the turtle means by slabs of meat... lol


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/42383-what-should-47-year-old-woman-wear.html

it should be noted that I was in a hypomanic state that day when replying to threads


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/42383-what-should-47-year-old-woman-wear.html
> 
> it should be noted that I was in a hypomanic state that day when replying to threads


Yeah, the "nipple clamps" gave it away....


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Are women wearing leggins to work these days?? I'm very much out of the loop at what office attire is about..I've been working in a casual atomosphere, and when I did over nights I wore sweats ....lol


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm starting to get an idea of what types of things to buy....when I actually get a pay check.

I bought a pair of black dress pants, and two blouses to sort of start with. I'd like to buy a pair of black or dark jeans since I love jeans. lol

I'll be working in a gov't office, so not sure yet what people are wearing. Plus the office is located in a small community meaning maybe people aren't so fussy with clothes.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I generally live under the idea of where whatever you want, as long as you can pull it off properly (like, not looking like a nasty hoe, or having rolls hanging out etc)

however, 
I sometimes feel like I still dress like a highschool kid, and other times like a hooker, and still some other times, like a grandma or a hippy.

you can imagine what my wardrobe looks like 

just wear what you feel comfortable in, and what makes you feel like you look good (and actually looks good, no skanky hoe rolls)


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

working_together said:


> I'm starting to get an idea of what types of things to buy....when I actually get a pay check.
> 
> I bought a pair of black dress pants, and two blouses to sort of start with. I'd like to buy a pair of black or dark jeans since I love jeans. lol
> 
> I'll be working in a gov't office, so not sure yet what people are wearing. Plus the office is located in a small community meaning maybe people aren't so fussy with clothes.


Which branch/type of government and what general are of the country?

I am guy who works in sales and travels the US and some International extensively (weekly), styles vary wildly by location.

For instance in San Francisco a tight fitting dress with ornate patterned stockings and high heels would be considered average 25's-40's attire. In Chicago, you might be thinking more cable knit dress with leggings to black pants and blouse. In the northeast it's pantsuits. In the south, you will be more decorative blouse and heels heavy with more focus on accessories and jewelry than the base threads.

One great rule of thumb is to never forget layers and accessories. Layers create depth and add color: get base colors for your outer layers so you can wear more, blacks, browns, and earth tones are common, a few pastels for summer if you are blond will fare well. Then get some basic camisoles and blouses that are solid color underneath. Once you have those basics, get some cheaper jewelry in sets (dangling circles, or just a nice solitaire earring and necklace set). Bracelets, and watches are also great additions. Wear shoes that have a bit of flair, but are comfortable, no need for heels, Espadrilles and some mary jane type flats should carry you.

My wife is in the same boat as you and I help her shop all the time, but she does not work so the requirements are different.

Let us know the specific type of office and are of the country and we can make some more suggestions.

Try out pinterest too, it's where I get a lot of fashion ideas.

One last thing, don't trust too many women's magazines and websites, the real world and the world of high fashion for women don't collide well. For men it's a bit more down to earth.

Magazines like Real Simple are definitely better for ideas.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

rider said:


> Which branch/type of government and what general are of the country?
> 
> I am guy who works in sales and travels the US and some International extensively (weekly), styles vary wildly by location.
> 
> ...


Ok, well I live in a big city in Canada, but will be traveling an hour a way to a small town in the next province where fashion is probably not as big. The other aspect is that I will be working with families and kids who are under "protection", child welfare. They usually are low income, I have worked for this type of clientele before and the worst thing to do is dress up, and I wouldn't do that to my clients anyway, but I can't dress horrible for my work place either...tricky.


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

working_together said:


> Ok, well I live in a big city in Canada, but will be traveling an hour a way to a small town in the next province where fashion is probably not as big. The other aspect is that I will be working with families and kids who are under "protection", child welfare. They usually are low income, I have worked for this type of clientele before and the worst thing to do is dress up, and I wouldn't do that to my clients anyway, but I can't dress horrible for my work place either...tricky.


Not trying to say anything negative but outside of Toronto, Montreal, and perhaps a couple of other cities Canada is not high-fashion. Though it is on the whole better dressed that the US (and a bit skinnier).

In your line of work you are right, if you are sporty I would dress sporty, if you are earthy wear your hiking boots. You are there to serve people and the more imperfections you have in your dress the more open they will be to your help and advice.

When you feel imperfect, you resent perfection around you.

I would honestly go for dark jeans and tight black or earthy t-shirts. The dark colors dress it up a bit, but the jeans and T keep it laid back.

Good luck!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

rider said:


> Not trying to say anything negative but outside of Toronto, Montreal, and perhaps a couple of other cities Canada is not high-fashion. Though it is on the whole better dressed that the US (and a bit skinnier).
> 
> In your line of work you are right, if you are sporty I would dress sporty, if you are earthy wear your hiking boots. You are there to serve people and the more imperfections you have in your dress the more open they will be to your help and advice.
> 
> ...


The dark jeans and dark t-shirt sound good, maybe with a scarf....and btw, I live in one of the cities, the one with the beautiful skinny women lol

thanks, earthy is not my thing, and neither sporty....I'm thinking the rocker look lol


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

Good looking out on the scarf! You must be in Montreal.

I am a clotheshound, and I buy for my wife all the time, we have a 10x13 foot walk in closet (3x4 meter  ) that is FULL.

But with all that, she looks hottest in tight dark jeans and a deep black t shirt, no scoop neck or anything.

Timeless fashion, and works for any age.

I will hop out of the ladies lounge for now, I could talk clothes all day and not get work done! Enjoy the new job and the great white north. I cannot wait to bring my wifey up to toronto, niagra and montreal this summer, I am the one weird american who loves canada and the people there. Nothing better than cruising lake ontario and stopping at all the little wine cafes along the way.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Seeing as you're Canadian,why not have a look at Reitmans for some ideas,as they seem to have a lot of clothes that are trendy yet age appropriate.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Remember to stay out of Le Chateau. That goes for all folks of all ages. Just ewww.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Remember to stay out of Le Chateau. That goes for all folks of all ages. Just ewww.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Le Chateau is for teens, and clubbing ....never go in there.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of taking a drive to Burlington or Platsburgh with my first paycheque and smuggling a bunch of clothes back....

maybe I'll kidnap a hot American blond guy...ooola la


----------



## lininpa (Apr 17, 2012)

Gaia said:


> I agree... but i currently feel like this.... http://static.tumblr.com/nr2gxsx/ATalzv2au/gaia1.jpg and.... again imo i look like this...... http://images.wikia.com/villains/images/e/e3/Gaia_GoW.jpg (something troll or ogreish like imo... lol)


Great ideas. :iagree:

I work in a corporate office and am part of middle management so I dress as most management women in the firm and avoid clothes that clash with the corporate image. I wear suits and dresses that are in mutted colors and may use a balazer or a cardigan sweather over the dress. My suits are conservative and in neutral colors.

I never wear revealing clothes, short skirts, clinging skirts or pants or high heels, I prefer pumps in either black, gray or brown. I try to convey professionalism. I wear my dressy jeans, blouses, etc for weekends.


----------

